# Hellfire Titan DNA75C



## Rob Fisher

Hellfire has released a new mod after a long time and it's the Hellfire Titanium Titan... very hard to score one of these mods and the Hellfire fans got the first option which I guess is understandable. But they have been putting up the odd Titan in stock and I have checked the web site a gazillion times and was giving up hope of snagging one... and then lo and behold this morning I checked the web site and BAZINGA! One in stock! Boom! I checked the site 7 seconds after it went up!

http://www.hellfiremods.co.uk/mods/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

That looks Stunning!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

Holy crap-a-moly!  Those prices!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Rob Fisher said:


> Hellfire has released a new mod after a long time and it's the Hellfire Titanium Titan... very hard to score one of these mods and the Hellfire fans got the first option which I guess is understandable. But they have been putting up the odd Titan in stock and I have checked the web site a gazillion times and was giving up hope of snagging one... and then lo and behold this morning I checked the web site and BAZINGA! One in stock! Boom! I checked the site 7 seconds after it went up!
> 
> http://www.hellfiremods.co.uk/mods/
> 
> View attachment 162646


So much want i have
So little money have i 

This things a beaut tho , congrats

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 14


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 163012
> View attachment 163013
> View attachment 163014
> View attachment 163015
> View attachment 163016
> View attachment 163017
> View attachment 163018
> View attachment 163019
> View attachment 163020
> View attachment 163021



It is an utterly beautiful mod Uncle Rob!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver

Stunning Rob!
Wishing you well with it
It looks very potent!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha

Stunning mod that @Rob Fisher !!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

One of the really innovative things with the Titan is the "cigar cutter" battery cap. Works really well!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Juan_G

Rob Fisher said:


> One of the really innovative things with the Titan is the "cigar cutter" battery cap. Works really well!
> View attachment 164124
> View attachment 164125
> View attachment 164126
> View attachment 164127
> View attachment 164128


That's really innovative! And you'll never loose the battery door.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy

What a clever design for a battery cap, the high level of finish on this mod is simple insane. 

Just looking at it I can image how it feels in hand. Probably got a bit of weight to it too but in a good way. 

Tell you if that ever made this mod with a Damascus steel I would fall over myself to buy it. They could even do the Damascus pattern with a Lazer Etcher, would be super sic looking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

CaliGuy said:


> What a clever design for a battery cap, the high level of finish on this mod is simple insane.
> 
> Just looking at it I can image how it feels in hand. Probably got a bit of weight to it too but in a good way.
> 
> Tell you if that ever made this mod with a Damascus steel I would fall over myself to buy it. They could even do the Damascus pattern with a Lazer Etcher, would be super sic looking.



@CaliGuy it's made from Titanium so it's not heavy at all... it weighs less than a Dani mini.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Rob Fisher said:


> @CaliGuy it's made from Titanium so it's not heavy at all... it weighs less than a Dani mini.



Appears that in the vaping industry Titan actual means Titanium. And I was just watching a Tube video about Titanium, how it’s made, how they work with etc. very fascinating stuff. 

Explains why a mod like the Titan would cost so much.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher - thanks for the pictures of that battery door
I like it and it looks great and easy to use.

Just a question, when you close it, what keeps it closed? Does it have a catch of sorts?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - thanks for the pictures of that battery door
> I like it and it looks great and easy to use.
> 
> Just a question, when you close it, what keeps it closed? Does it have a catch of sorts?



The pressure of the battery and spring from the other side makes it's perfect!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The third in the range of Hellfire Titan's! First was the Skull and the Diamond and now it's the Hex and I was lucky enough to have gotten one! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## HPBotha

Oh man Oom Rob!!! why you doing this to me!!!! such a sexy combo there!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Comrad Juju

Rob Fisher said:


> The third in the range of Hellfire Titan's! First was the Skull and the Diamond and now it's the Hex and I was lucky enough to have gotten one! Bazinga!
> View attachment 177205
> View attachment 177206
> View attachment 177207
> View attachment 177208



What happened to no more Titan’s 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Comrad Juju said:


> What happened to no more Titan’s



It wasn't my fault... I was cruising the web and an alert came up so I went for a look-see and then my finger slipped!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Comrad Juju

Rob Fisher said:


> It wasn't my fault... I was cruising the web and an alert came up so I went for a look-see and then my finger slipped!



It’s awesome mods, love my multi skull.

Congrats on this one. Definitely a epic catch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz

Comrad Juju said:


> What happened to no more Titan’s
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Seems like he had some more _bazinga's _to spare and not enough Titans. 

Today I learned 1 bazinga = +- R15000.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Comrad Juju

blujeenz said:


> Seems like he had some more _bazinga's _to spare and not enough Titans.
> 
> Today I learned 1 bazinga = +- R15000.



That sounds about right.

But it’s worth every cent. Well for me it was. This is al about craftsmanship. They machine the entire mods in-house. The multi skull was the largest batch at 100 units. The ones with only the sides engraved is even smaller batches of about 50 or less.

Most of their stuff is unfortunately on the pricey side. Even the drip tips but the quality is insane.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cornelius

They are absolutely breathtaking uncle. Congrats

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hellfire Titan Sunday!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------

